# Admirals Fish Pie



## HOBIE (Mar 15, 2015)

Only 37.9 grams of carbs   nice


----------



## trophywench (Mar 15, 2015)

Where's the Recipe?  Or is it some brand I've never heard of or something?


----------



## robert@fm (Mar 16, 2015)

If you mean Young's Admiral's Pie, that's one of the ready meals regularly included in my weekly grocery order.


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 16, 2015)

I did not want to advertise but very tasty / low in carbs & good (made in UK)


----------



## KateR (Mar 16, 2015)

Oooh they are one of my favourites. That's good news.


----------



## trophywench (Mar 16, 2015)

Oh - we buy very little 'ready made' stuff like that !

I might however look at the ingredients and make one!


----------



## Copepod (Mar 16, 2015)

Basically, whatever finfish and / or crustaceans / molluscs you have to hand, all thawed if previously frozen, some milk, onions / sweet corn kernals etc for main part, plus some mashed potato for topping. Thinner potato layer means less carbohydrate, obviously.


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 16, 2015)

Always one in the freezer for ease  Pleased I am not the only one who likes them


----------



## Andy HB (Mar 17, 2015)

I think that I've just worked out what my home-made ready meals will be for next week.

Thanks! 

Andy


----------



## BobbieH (Mar 17, 2015)

I must keep a lookout for this. How many will it serve?.  I usually make a fish pie but there are so many components to it I usually only make it when hubby is there to clear up the dishes. We call it date night. lol.


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 17, 2015)

They sell them at Iceland & on special only £1. You will need one each but good


----------



## zuludog (Mar 19, 2015)

Yes, they're very nice

When I was a chef I used to make them, but it's a fiddle making them just for one, so they're one of the few convenience/ready meals I buy. I usually get a bag of mixed broccoli & cauliflower and have some of that with it


----------

